# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Nuk e harroj dot kete vajze

## Vinjol

me ndihmoni ju lutem kam rene ne dashuri shume keq me nji vajze e spo arrij ta heq nga mendja sadoqe ne sjemi me bashke 
prape e dua shumeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Tironsja

ta qaj hallin  :buzeqeshje: 
Po s'te kuptoj ca ndihme kerkon.
Ti s'ke pse e heq nga mendja,tento shprehja dashurin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## barbygirl

epo he more assasin mir e ka kjo tironska as i thua dhe jeher ti se mos ndroje mendje ajo :shkelje syri:  ki shpresa ti se ne shpresa na mban gjalle  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Vinjol

o vajza flm per mendimet nuk eshte muhabeti qe nuk e  kam pasur me para te dashur  e kam pasur te dashur me perpara por para 2 muajsh u ndame  edhe tani ajo mbase nuk ndien ndonji gje te madhe per mua por une per te po ndiej me shume tani sesa me perpara sjam tallur kurre me ate vajze  si kam lene gje mangut se kam ofenduar kurre e mbi te gjitha si ka munguar asnjihere dashuria ime  po te lexoni ne forum  tek letersi shqipe do gjeni poezite e mia qe jane vetemper ate vajze me trespekt ASSASINS  ju lutem me ndihmoni 
se sic po eshikoni edhe vete jam nje vrases me zemer te vrare 
 :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Tironsja

o assasins
me sa shof une ajo goca nuk te meriton,prandaj vej gur zemres ene HARROJE.
Derisa ti je tu thone qe ja ke plotesu te gjitha,se ke ofendu asiher ene dashuria jote si ka mungu ,une s'po e marr vesh pse qeka largu ajo nga ty?
Ti je n'rregull lal po ke harru nji detaj te vogel.Femrat shqiptare dun dru ene "qef" per not.
Ti sillu si njeri ,ajo iken ene te len.Heres tjeter provoje sillu eger ene ke me pa.

shnet Tironsja.

----------


## alvi

A mer vllai tem, ke femrat(eshe shume paradoksale) ka gjera te tilla si p.sh.  Ai eshte shume i mire per mua?!

Hajde merre vesh ti.  Per menimin tim, gjeja kryesore eshte te mos te ngelet gjo pishmon, me kuptimin, kur sheh prapa, tek koha qe ishe me kete vajze, nqs thua, ah sikur ta kisha bere dhe kete apo ate, atehere s'ke paer ta heq kollaj nga menja.  Po qe se je i bindur qe ke bere gjithshka ka qenen ne doren tende, pa humbur dinjitetin natyrisht, atehere sic te tha Tironsja, gurin zemres dhe harroje se nuk paska qen e shkrujtme.  Po pate pengje ne zemer, atehere ik dhe provoje dhe nje here fatin, e lypja prap.
Vetem i gjo do te them, per ty, mo te rendesishme se Assasin nuk ka lale!
Pac fat ishallah!

----------


## i krishteri

i dashur mik une te jap nje keshill:

Nese do qe te ndihesh i lire ose mos te vuash nje gje atehere shko te Perendia edhe kerkoj qe te te tregoje vajzen qe ka pergatitur per ty edhe te te jape fuqi qe nese nuk eshte ajo qe ti po vuan ta harrosh. por mos harro se duhet tja kerkosh ne fillim Perendise diçka para se te beshe nje hap!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!!

me respekt i krishteri!!!

----------


## alvi

Kush thot dot Gramafon i prish, 7 here me rradhe me shpejtsi!

----------


## SSALB

lol alvi, te betohen o plak se sikur per asgje tjeter vec per te pare postet e tua duhet ardh ne kete forum.

----------


## Vinjol

flm te gjitheve  vetem se sot fola me te serisht edhe  perfundimet ishin keto:
AJO me tha qe isha djali i perkryer per te  por vetem se  sdonte te lidhesh me mua me donte si shokun me te ngudhte  por jo te lidhesh me me mua  arsyeja qe sdonte ishte sepse kishte frike qe po te lidhesh me mua serisht  sdo dilte dot me  nga kjo dashuri   keshtu qe zgjodhi rrugen e gabuar  edhe tani une po vuaj   nga dashuria sepse i kam pasur edhe i kam akoma ndjenjat per ate vajze me respekt ASSAS|NS

----------


## stela

ajo vajze, sa vjece eshte?15, 16, 17, 18 , 19 ? Ne kete moshe vajzat nuk mendojne keto gjera. dicka tjeter ndodh. 
nese do ta besh per vete ka plot menyra. 
Mendoje mire. Ja vlen?

----------


## Letersia 76

hey .....Shprehja dashurine asaj vajzes se e nesermja nuk vjen kurre ne dashuri dhe dikush tjeter ta rremben pa e kuptuar fare.....
Po e humbe eshte ,dy here mat tani......per ty ,se e vuan tani ,ndoshta je i pari ne zemren e saj,ndoshta do e vuash tere jeten tende kete gabim....
me respekt Letersia 76 !

----------


## barbygirl

e shikoj qe kjo pune paska mare fund  :i ngrysur:  epo tani si te jete e shkruar po he mos u bej pesimist se kur ske cti besh ka vdek ai muabet 
megjithate te uroj fat te metejshem gooc luck :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nuska

Assasins....dashuroje deri ne fund neqoftese kjo eshte ajo qe zemra jote deshiron...Nuk ka rendesi nqs ajo te thote qe nuk do te jete me e lidhur me ty....nqs eshte e shkruar qe do te perfundoni bashke, ashtu do te behet. Per mendimin tim eshte me mire te dashurosh sesa te harrosh te dashurosh. Mesa po shof un nuk je ti ai qe e ke gabim ne kete mes, eshte ajo goca. Nuk je fajtor qe e dashuron, eshte humbja e saj qe nuk arrin dot te kuptoje te miren e saj ( e mira e saj eshte dashuria jote e paster dhe e palekundur). Zoti te ndihmofte dhe uroj qe perseri te lidhesh me kete gocen se mesa shof edhe ajo duhet te jete shume e mire perderisa ti e dashuron akoma pas kaq shume sa ka kaluar midis jush....

----------


## Vinjol

flm shume  flm per  ndihmen tuaj  opr fakti eshte sepse une e dua akoma ate vajze e smund te jetoj dot pa te  me kuptoni te pakten  sepse e dua shume more njerez  aq shume sa skam cfare tju them

----------


## stela

Perserisa e do kaq shume, atehere mundohu ta besh per vete. 
Sic thote dhe Letersia, shprehja dashurine tani sa eshte fillimi. Dhe mos ndalo ketu, mundohu ta besh pervete me te gjitha menyrat.

----------


## Nuska

Assasins...qe e do shume e morrem vesh por mos i bjer ne nje vrime dhe ti. Keshilla ime eshte qe ne vend te qash se sa shume e do kete vajze , me mire mundohu te besh dicka qe t'ia tregosh dashurine. Fjalet i merr era por veprimet e bukura dhe te guximshme dhe te dedikuara dashurise ngelen ne kujtese dhe ne zemer. 
P.S nqs ti i ke provuar te gjitha menyrat, atehere hape zemren tende qe te gjesh nje tjeter dashuri...Dashuria eshte e bukur edhe kur te plagos (si ne rastin tend), por jo kaq gjate....
Me sinqeritet, Nuska.

----------


## Vinjol

por skam cfare ti bej moj lal eshte dashuri e sinqerte qe rrjedh nga shpirti  skam se cfare ti bej  e dua moj goce e dua  vdes per te  skam se cfare et bej  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Assasins,

Ti duhet te bisedosh me te dhe ti kerkosh qe ajo te te spjegoje aresyet pse eshte larguar nga ty. Ajo sigurisht qe i ka disa aresye. Nese ajo eshte larguar, sepse nuk ndjen per ty ashtu sic ndjen ti per ate, atehere, ti duhet ta largosh mendjen nga ajo vajze. Nuk je ti i pari qe te ndodh qe dashuron dike qe nuk te dashuron. Kjo ndodh perdite. Ju keni qene bashke dhe nese jeni ndare sepse ajo nuk te ndjen me, eshte e kote qe te kerkosh, ajo nuk do te kthehet me. Nese ajo ka aresye te tjera, perpiquni ti sheshoni bashke. Ti thua qe e dashuron marrezisht, por nuk eshte e thene qe nje vajze ti dashuroje te gjithe djemte qe e dashurojne dhe keshtu funksionon edhe per djemte.
Te jesh i sigurt qe koha sheron gjithcka. Kjo "semundja" jote sherohet mesatarish per 6 muaj deri ne nje vit.  :buzeqeshje:   Me pas ajo nuk do te dhembi kaq shume sa tani.

Me shume respekt per ndjenjen tende.....

----------


## LLASTICA

mosssssss
kur bini ne dashuri ju cunat Fierak eshte shume keq. 
Nje gje kam vene re une tek cunat Fierak, mendojne se bejne shume per vajzat edhe bejne nuk ua mohoj por nuk i vene shume rendesi veprimeve qe ben vajza. Duke bere kete fillojne edhe krijohen boshlleqe qe e bejne vajzen te nderpresi lidhjen. nuk e di ne kjo te aplikon ty assasin.
pershendetje

----------

